#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 獸人版雲雀?((光速逃

## 愛玩滴寶寶

小弟有一天突發奇想的想畫看看雲雀的獸化版
結果成果就是這張了，雖然跟我想的有些落差啦
但是還是總算弄好了
眼神的方面小弟還特地去研究一下XD
不過也許還是沒這麼完整也不一定
總之阿~請大家給點意見吧XD((炸

----------


## 藍颯斯

kyoya~~

衣服有像(一秒

雲雀他是鳳眼~~

所以眼睛可以再尖一點(啥鬼

我是說~眼神可以在冷酷點~(囧

畫的還滿棒的~

期待新作唷

----------


## 寸太

好可愛XD
我喜歡^^
謝謝你的提供

----------


## SkyKain

外型有像到
表情還差那么點
主要是....怎么這么可愛o(≧v≦)oo(≧v≦)oo(≧v≦)oo(≧v≦)o！！！
也許可以把頭毛也弄弄，更接近雲雀的髮型

----------


## 雷夫

有感覺(?((雖然說沒再看家教的|||
重點是...好可愛>W<
不過看起來不好惹耶(?
期待下次作品^^

----------


## 八神菲特

太可愛了 
有像有像......

----------


## 愛玩滴寶寶

謝謝各位給小弟的意見0ˇˇ0
小弟是第一次畫這種風格的
不過還是被當作可愛看待阿
看來我還是無法脫離我原來的風格XD
我會吸收各位給的意見
多多改進的~

----------


## 狂飆小狼

雲雀呀......
眼神不夠冷酷耶XD
不過有像到喔!!!!
好棒!!!!!!!!!!  :Cool:  
期待你下次的圖憂!(踢)





家教大好!不過還是愛ONE PIECE!(欠扁中.....)

----------


## 狂飆小狼

挖勒...........
電腦盪掉.......
發了第2次...................
抱歉 X n遍


那就再誇獎一次唄!!!!!!
你畫的好棒!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




(抱歉我太佔版面了........)

----------


## 愛玩滴寶寶

謝謝你們的誇獎~小弟受寵若驚>W<
下次打算畫阿綱版的XD

----------


## 弦狼IRON

要畫獸人雲雀的話，我一直認為通常用貓獸人開刀......
沒想到畫這樣也是很威啊啊啊~

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

這個是Q版獸化後的雲雀嗎
不錯 期待下次畫青年版的雲雀

----------

